# Magierin und ... ?



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juli 2008)

Hi liebe Leute, ich wollt in den Sommerferien mal wieder das gute alte D2 rausholen und ein bisschen mit meinem Kumpel zusammen zocken.
Er will auf jeden Fall eine Magierin spielen und nun bin ich am überlegen welche Klasse ich spiele um den Magier best möglich zu unterstützen.
Was kommt da in Frage, währ nett wenn ihr mir ein bisschen geiste Unterstützung bieten könnt. ^^
N paar Seiten mit guten Charakterguides währen auch cool.


----------



## Eranel (17. Juli 2008)

Unterstützung welcher Art? Erstmal macht es kaum Unterschied welche Klasse du nimmst. Ob nun Summoner Nekro mit Skeletten als Blocker, Rache Paladin mit Überzeugungsaura nimmt sich nichts.

Nimm im Prinzip also das was dir Spaß macht.


Zum Thema Charakterguides am besten da lang -> http://diablo3.ingame.de/tips/guides/index.php


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juli 2008)

hey jo, das mit den Guides war schonmal gut. Die Seite hab ich gesucht.


----------



## Headshriker (18. Juli 2008)

im grunde ist es egal was zu nimmst weil es in dieablo sogut wie keine unterstützung gibt die sinnmacht (mal abgesehen von einigen wenigen auren das palas) einfach das nehmen was dir spas macht ^^


----------



## Cynyra (18. Juli 2008)

Ähm naja, also so ganz ist das nun nicht richtig. Es gibt, ganz im Gegenteil, eine ganze Reihe von sinnvollen - und auch sehr starken - Supports.
Neben den angesprochenen Palaauren wären das z.B. die Flüche des Necros (um hier nur 2 zu nennen: Verstärkter Schaden = + 100 % Dmg oder Widerstandsschwund = drastisches Senken der Gegnerresis), die Schreie des Barbaren (insbesondere BO), die Statik der Zauberin oder auch die Geister/Ranken des Druiden (hierbei hauptsächlich Eiche bzw. Wiesel/Life-oder Manaleech). Sicher, vieles davon gibts in abgeschwächter Form auch als Runenwortbeigabe, Aufladung; Merc etc., aber eben halt meist schwächer, teurer bzw. unkomfortabler.
Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich gemeinsam mit allen anderen Klassen möglich, als Zauberin voranzukommen. Die eine oder andere Zusammenstellung/Skillung erleichtert/erschwert die ganze Sache aber dann doch ein wenig bzw. immer stärker, je weiter man über Normal und Alp in Hölle voranschreitet (soll heissen: in Normal geht alles, in Hölle siehts da schon ganz schnell anders aus). Skillt die Zauberin z.B. einseitig Feuer und nicht Dual, wäre zumindest auf Hölle das Zusammengehen mit einem Ele-Feuer-Druiden (als krasses Beispiel) sehr sehr beschwerlich. Du solltest also möglichst schauen, dass sich zum einen eure Schadensarten ergänzen (z.B. Feuer + Eis + Physisch) als auch zum anderen, dass Dein Partner Dir die Viecher schön wegblocken kann und damit Schaden auf die Zauberin vermeiden hilft. Zu den Supports hab ich ja schon kurz etwas gesagt. Weiterhin solltet ihr euch darüber im Klaren sein, was ihr im..naja, ich nenns jetzt mal Endgame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. erreichen bzw. machen wollt. Ein "Ü-Run" z.B. mit einer Zauberin + Bonernecro....oh oh, viel Spass dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das Ganze sieht natürlich wieder anders aus, wenn ihr grundsätzlich sowieso in größeren Partys spielen wollt.

Also, letzten Endes kann man sicher in allen möglichen Zusammenstellungen/Skillungen spielen. Die eine wird halt immer schwerer und die andere immer leichter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Cyn


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Juli 2008)

Joa so in der Art hatte ich mir das schon gedacht. Das wichitgste wird es wohl sein alle Schadensarten abzudecken, da Magier auf Hölle mit Magierresistenten Mobs keinen Spaß haben. Von daher kommt schonmal eine Klasse in Frage die gut physischen Schaden austeilen kann.
Also Währen da Barbar, Amazone, Paladin, Druide, Assasine. Wobei die letzten zwei schonmal wegfallen. Ne Assa hatte ich schon früher zu oft gespielt gehabt und Druide als Gestaltwandler is mir die Spielweise zu platt.
Bleiben Baba Ama Pala.


----------



## Cynyra (18. Juli 2008)

Weitere Alternative wäre der Summoner-Nec. Bei entsprechendem Ausbau Skelette und Beherrschung sind die Kleinen fast unsterblich und teilen einen üblen physischen Schaden aus (Off - Merc Akt 2 alp nutzen!). Gleichzeitig blocken sie so ziemlich alles weg, gegen Piercer wird halt noch eine Knochenwand hingesetzt. Gilt allerdings vollständig nur da, wo auch genug Platz für die netten Untoten ist. Ganz ungünstig hierfür wären Zuflucht und Wurmgruft, aber mit einer Zauberin im Rücken auch kein Problem.

Cyn


----------



## Eranel (18. Juli 2008)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Joa so in der Art hatte ich mir das schon gedacht. Das wichitgste wird es wohl sein alle Schadensarten abzudecken, da Magier auf Hölle mit Magierresistenten Mobs keinen Spaß haben. Von daher kommt schonmal eine Klasse in Frage die gut physischen Schaden austeilen kann.
> Also Währen da Barbar, Amazone, Paladin, Druide, Assasine. Wobei die letzten zwei schonmal wegfallen. Ne Assa hatte ich schon früher zu oft gespielt gehabt und Druide als Gestaltwandler is mir die Spielweise zu platt.
> Bleiben Baba Ama Pala.



Wozu gibts Statik und den Merc? Immune werden überschätzt.

In Hölle gibts eine globale 50% physische Resistenz, zudem wird Lifeleech gedrittelt.
Melees haben es nicht wirklich einfacher oder Schwerer als Caster.
Es gibt Immune ja, aber jedes gute Build kennt Wege gut damit umzugehen.

Und es gibt durchaus Unterstützung die man leisten kann. Aber eben wie gesagt nimmt sich das alles nichts.

Nimm einfach das was Spaß macht. Und wozu fixieren, wenn was los ist im Bnet ist man nach 3 Tagen 90.



Cynyra schrieb:


> Weitere Alternative wäre der Summoner-Nec. Bei entsprechendem Ausbau Skelette und Beherrschung sind die Kleinen fast unsterblich und teilen einen üblen physischen Schaden aus (Off - Merc Akt 2 alp nutzen!). Gleichzeitig blocken sie so ziemlich alles weg, gegen Piercer wird halt noch eine Knochenwand hingesetzt. Gilt allerdings vollständig nur da, wo auch genug Platz für die netten Untoten ist. Ganz ungünstig hierfür wären Zuflucht und Wurmgruft, aber mit einer Zauberin im Rücken auch kein Problem.
> 
> Cyn



Hohen Schaden machen sie auf Masse gesehen. Ein einzelnes Skelett ist nicht stark. Hauptaufgabe bleibt Blocken. Sicher machen die Jungs mit 3 Palaauras z.b. um einiges mehr Schaden, allerdings macht jeder X-beliebige Melee-Char um einiges mehr mit diesem "Support".

Wie gesagt, Unterstützung gibt sich nicht viel. Schaden ist schließlich auch Unterstützung. Das Spielen was einem gefällt.


----------



## Zatrisha (18. Juli 2008)

Nimm einfach was Spaß macht - auch mit 2 Sorcs kann man alles rocken, wenn man vernünftig spielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (19. Juli 2008)

Klick


----------



## Cynyra (19. Juli 2008)

Hmm, also manche Argumente kann ich bißchen schwer nachvollziehen. Mit 2 Sorces alles rocken? Legit z.B. gegen die Über? Schwer vollstellbar, lass mich aber gern live oder durch ein Filmchen überzeugen, wie 2 Sorc allein (und legit!) die Fackel holen.....In diesem Fall: alle Achtung, meinen Respekt!
Und wenn man vom Summoner spricht, ist es doch eigentlich klar, dass der nicht mit nur 1 Skelett loszieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Natürlich gehts über die Masse, und da die entsprechend geskillt kaum noch umfallen, hat man die auch ständig. Vielleicht hast Du die Änderungen durch..war es 1.10 *unsicher ist* ? nicht mitbekommen? Vorher hätte ich dir ja zugestimmt, da waren die Skelette sehr schwach, aber jetzt? Bis ca. Mitte Hölle kann man z.B. sogar selffound im SP mit /players 8 super durchkommen. Bosse Altern + Toni (gut, da dauerts dann bißchen länger, ist dafür aber fast zum afk gehen, wenn man nicht nachfluchen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Rest meist einfach verstärkter Schaden. Seltsam, dass du den Schaden als schlecht empfindest und die Skelette (eines Summoners) lediglich zum Blocken degradierst. Das es in engen Gängen nicht so toll klappt, hab ich ja geschrieben.
Wobei ich vielleicht sicherheitshalber mal betone, dass ich lediglich von Legit spreche. Dieses ganze cheat/fake/dupe (z.B. das "berühmte" Herz der Runen oder ähnlich "tolle" Teile, womit man dann Schaden/Leben/Skills etc. um ein zigfaches höher hat als mit offiziellen Items selbst im allerbesten Ausrüstungsfall überhaupt nur möglich) ist keinerlei Diskussionsgrundlage für mich.
 Na gut, jeder macht so seine eigenen Erfahrungen und hat so seine Meinungen (so sie denn auf Ersterem beruhen, auch völlig oki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Von daher möge sich der TE jetzt die Dinge aus seinem T ziehen, die er benötigt, ist ja soweit alles gesagt. *winkt und allen alten D2-Hasen freundschaftlich die Hand reicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Cyn


----------



## Eranel (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du stellst toll die Über als einzigen Grund dar, weshalb man auf Combos setzen sollte. Zudem ist die Fackel etwas, das toll zu haben ist. Mehr auch nicht.

Aber helfen dir die Skelette gegen die Über allein auch recht wenig. Unkillbar sind sie auch nicht, gegen bestimmte Gegnerhorden und Bosse beißen die ziemlich schnell ins Gras. Habe auch nie gesagt das man mit einem Skelett loszieht.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht was du willst. Blocken ist nunmal deren Hauptaufgabe, wenn sich Blizzard gedacht hätte "hmm, die müssen sich blitzschnell durch die Gegner metzeln" würden sie um einiges mehr Schaden machen.

Tatsache ist nunmal das der großteil der Builds mehr Schaden macht. Aber darum geht es auch nicht. Außerdem will ich Summoner auch nicht schlecht reden, schließlich einer meiner Lieblingsbuilds (wobei es davon viele gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Es ist nur Unsinn sich mehr dabei zu denken als nötig. Geht nunmal bei Diablo nicht darum seine Gruppe bestmöglich zu Supporten.
Es hilft, aber man sollte es nicht übertrieben sehen.

Und seit langer Pause seinen 1. Char danach auszurichten, was für die Über braucht macht auch keinen Sinn.

Meine Rede war immer nur, das spielen was Spaß macht. Diablo ist eben kein Spiel von überragendem Partyplay.

Und mit 2 Sorcs Über machen klingt nach einer tollen Herausforderung. Unmöglich bedeutet legidlich das es wohl noch keiner geschafft hat oder jemand davon weis.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynyra (20. Juli 2008)

Lieber Eranel,

 da es leider beginnt, allmählich "abzudriften", lassen wir doch jetzt einfach den TE für sich selbst entscheiden, was er mit seinem Char machen möchte und als sinnvoll oder "Unsinn" empfindet, oki? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag da jetzt nicht weiter drauf antworten, auch wenns mir in den Fingern juckt bei so einigen deiner (aus meiner Sicht) so nicht richtigen bzw. aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Darstellungen. 
Trotzdem freue ich immer mal wieder, über eines meiner (und vllt. ja auch deiner) Lieblingsspiele plaudern zu können! Wünsche dir auch weiterhin viel Spass dabei, man sieht sich in Diablo 3!

*sich freundlich aus diesem T verabschiedet*
Cyn


----------



## oneq (20. Juli 2008)

Natürlich können 2 Sorcs die Übers killen. Schafft sogar eine Sorc. Sogenannte Meelee oder Enchant Sorcs.
Wers nicht glauben kann: Klick
Ist sogar inklusive Orgs holen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Juli 2008)

So habe jetzt angefangen mit einem Pala zu spielen. =)
Haben zusätzlich noch einen Barbaren als Unterstützung bekommen und rocken nun das Haus.
Vielen herzlichen Dank oneq das du die indiablo foren verlickt hast, die haben mir wirklich weitergeholfen.
Spielen jetzt in der Combo: Fanazelot, Wibelwindbarbar, Frostphärenmage.
Macht richtig Spaß^^


----------

